# Here's How Santander & Uber Have Partnered to Get More Drivers on the Road



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/...uberx-martha-coakley-santander-investigation/


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

BTW uberpeople is mentioned in this article .


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha
they mentioned this forum.

166,000 ubers were repoed.
Good start!


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am sorry to say it but I am a Uber car leasr and that story is not at all in line with my experience. 

I got my car in July 2014. First of all in Dallas could be different in other cities but here it is a no credit check. My lease is not on any of my credit reports. I paid 1000 down signed the lease and drove away. I didn't have to take an exam just pass a back ground check. My lease was plenty of confusing legal speak which was not explained for a lay man. Of course with any contract it was 100% one sided in that there were so many bad things that could happen only a totally desperate person like myself would be dumb enough to sign onto it. Of course I saw get a brand new car have a job win win for me since I needed both. 

It was plainly laid out I had to pay a dollar amount every week to keep the car. No it did not have the interest shown and it didn't explain how the late fees would be counted and charged. But I am a hard worker I will never have that problem.

Fast forward to today. Uber has cut the rates 50% and I have to work twice as long to make the same amount of money I did when I signed the lease. Is that bait and switch there could be grounds for that as I have read that contract 20 times and no where does it say Uber could and will lower the amount of money they will pay you. And since I was not yet a driver for Uber (I got my phone 4 days after I got the car) I never had a chance to read the terms agreement. 

I do believe Santander has a legal obligation to protect me from what Uber has done. As dumb as I am and as desperate a I was for a job if I had known Uber would be cutting the rates this much in 6 months of me signing a 4 year contract I would have never done it. 

If any lawyer out there wants to contact me and wants to sue on my behalf I welcome you. I want out of my "deal" as it is for sure no deal at all. 

I don't know of a single company and I come from the trucking industry and I still have not seen a company get someone into a lease purchase agreement and then force the leasee to work for less than the a agreed to amount. I am sorry but when I signed my contract I expected rates to be maintained at the current level or at least be able to walk away without penalty if the company I was doing the EXCLUSIVE work for altered their pay scale.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

If they lowered the rates on you, can't you just lower their weekly payment by 50%? Could a lawyer make that case? I wish you the best in this situation, hope it works out for you


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

The way the lease is worded what Uber does has no bearing on the lease yet I have an exclusive lease where I can only make money working for Uber...


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. So what stops Uber, once they have enough people signed up to the lease, from lowering the rates to pennies (are we there yet?) knowing these drivers either have to drive or ruin their credit?


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

In my opinion what I think the reason Uber did the leases to begin with was simply to force the cities to keep Uber. Flood a market with brand new cars And people that stand to lose so much if Uber has to leave that market. Now as is the case in Dallas they will finalize the rules to keep ride share platform in the city in February. Once that deal is done I really think Uber will do something to pull rug out from under all of the leases where we all lose the cars and Uber pulls the lease option. I could be wrong but I bet I am not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> 166,000 ubers were repoed.
> Good start!


*Through September of this year, the company has repossessed 166,000 cars, which is about 12 percent of the total amount - 1.4 million - cars repossessed by US lenders in all of 2013.*

I think it's very telling that Uber partners with this *Bottom of the Barrel Outfit, Santander*, to foist these usurious finance deals on it's *Partners!

And then to rub salt in the wound, continuously lowers the Rates it pays the Drivers!
*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> If any lawyer out there wants to contact me


You need to contact Shannon Liss-Riordan at www.uberlawsuit.com to evaluate your options.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have spoken with her a while back and she told me she couldn't help me but really wanted me to send her my lease, not to help me but to help her in her other law suits...


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow 12% of the entire country's repo's not to mention the other drivers that did not go through santander but financed\leased on there own credit based on the old rates. I do have an issue with the article saying numerous times low cost lease when these leases are double the price of normal leases


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

"Insurance is also required."
"Once a driver has signed a contract, he or she will be asked to provide proof of insurance to the dealer."
*oh my god, I need insurance to drive, no one tell me that. *


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

"every fully utilized car on the Uber system grosses over $100,000/year" - Travis

wat? wat? wat? ...wat?

GM, Toyota and now Amazon?
(shame, I thought amazon was better than that)

How can (Why do) supposedly smart investors and business's believe in uber given everything that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever?
(skirting regulations, uber pay and bad press, insurance issues, etc.)

Seriously, What do they know that we don't?

My spidey sense smells a big stinky fish coming our way in the future of the labor market.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Santander rocks! At .72/mile here in LA you can make $50,000.00 easy!
(Drive 90,000 miles per year, work 20 hours every day)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

josolo said:


> "every fully utilized car on the Uber system grosses over $100,000/year" - Travis
> 
> wat? wat? wat? ...wat?
> 
> ...


Amazon treats its employees almost as bad as Uber.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

observer said:


> Amazon treats its employees almost as bad as Uber.


Did not know that. A little bit more makes more sense now.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I have spoken with her a while back and she told me she couldn't help me but really wanted me to send her my lease, not to help me but to help her in her other law suits...


She's a ****


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Haha
> they mentioned this forum.
> 
> 166,000 ubers were repoed.
> Good start!


It doesn't say they were all ubers, Uber cars could just be part of all Santander repos. I definitely would like to know how many were Ubers:

Santander Consumer USA, Uber's partner, has received the most complaints for auto lenders in the US Consumer Financial Protection Bureau's database, according to the_Globe_ report. Through September of this year, the company has repossessed 166,000 cars, which is about 12 percent of the total amount - 1.4 million - cars repossessed by US lenders in all of 2013.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Haha
> they mentioned this forum.
> 
> 166,000 ubers were repoed.
> Good start!


166,000 total vehicles repoed, not uber driver vehicles. Figure is all vehicles repoed doesn't break out how many are just uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> It doesn't say they were all ubers, Uber cars could just be part of all Santander repos. I definitely would like to know how many were Ubers:
> 
> Santander Consumer USA, Uber's partner, has received the most complaints for auto lenders in the US Consumer Financial Protection Bureau's database, according to the_Globe_ report. Through September of this year, the company has repossessed 166,000 cars, which is about 12 percent of the total amount - 1.4 million - cars repossessed by US lenders in all of 2013.


Ooops you beat me to post. Santander is a lender of last resort. I used to repo cars and they did a lot of questionable financing, im my opinion.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This article links to the Uber Santander website
http://uber.santanderconsumerusa.com








The website states that "*TLC Drivers must pass a City Knowledge exam at the Uber Office".*
@cybertec69 @Uber Driver 007 @Mad Max or any other NYC drivers please verify the veracity of that statement.
Thanx!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This article links to the Uber Santander website
> http://uber.santanderconsumerusa.com
> View attachment 3905
> 
> ...


They used to have a city knowledge exam but they haven't for a while. I figured too many prospects were failing it and well, Uber wants anyone willing to walk in to their office working for them so axe the exam!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/...uberx-martha-coakley-santander-investigation/


POST # 1 /ARTO71: ■ ■ ■ Sure, sure, sure
Martha's "investigating"..
She's STILL investigating BernardCardinal
Law's potential extradition from Vatican City
to face 10+ year old charges of corruption and
aiding and abetting Catholic Priest Child
Molesters in theArchdiocese of Boston.

Oh, BTW are you aware that OJ Simpson is
STILL looking for the killer of his conven-
iently deceased spouse Nichole? OJ and
TK can rest easy with ol' Martha @ the helm!


----------



## Odogster (Jun 8, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> I am sorry to say it but I am a Uber car leasr and that story is not at all in line with my experience.
> 
> I got my car in July 2014. First of all in Dallas could be different in other cities but here it is a no credit check. My lease is not on any of my credit reports. I paid 1000 down signed the lease and drove away. I didn't have to take an exam just pass a back ground check. My lease was plenty of confusing legal speak which was not explained for a lay man. Of course with any contract it was 100% one sided in that there were so many bad things that could happen only a totally desperate person like myself would be dumb enough to sign onto it. Of course I saw get a brand new car have a job win win for me since I needed both.
> 
> ...


You can get out of the lease in the first year for $1,000, $750 2nd year, $500 3rd, and $250 in the fourth.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/...uberx-martha-coakley-santander-investigation/


"Massachusetts Attorney General Martha Coakley is investigating Santander, the Spanish bank with US headquarters in Boston, for suspicious auto lending practices, which appear similar to, but on a less catastrophic scale, the subprime mortgage scam that led up to the collapse of the U.S. housing market in 2008." Need we say more...?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

josolo said:


> "every fully utilized car on the Uber system grosses over $100,000/year" - Travis
> 
> wat? wat? wat? ...wat?
> 
> ...


Define fully utilized Travis.... 24/7? I suppose if you had numerous drivers driving one car in shifts....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I am sorry to say it but I am a Uber car leasr and that story is not at all in line with my experience.
> 
> I got my car in July 2014. First of all in Dallas could be different in other cities but here it is a no credit check. My lease is not on any of my credit reports. I paid 1000 down signed the lease and drove away. I didn't have to take an exam just pass a back ground check. My lease was plenty of confusing legal speak which was not explained for a lay man. Of course with any contract it was 100% one sided in that there were so many bad things that could happen only a totally desperate person like myself would be dumb enough to sign onto it. Of course I saw get a brand new car have a job win win for me since I needed both.
> 
> ...


You could also contact Todd Friedman, the attorney in Los Angeles who just filed the class action driver lawsuit against Uber. He may be able to either help you or refer you to an attorney in Texas. His website is:

http://www.toddflaw.com


----------

